# Just curious...3500 dally



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, back in August, we had to put my oldest in a car. In order not to add a payment on top of our Yukon, we decided it best to trade the Yukon 4x4 and get 2 smaller cars which are the same amount with a much smaller gas bill. Now this left s without any sort of tow or utility vehicle, but part of the plan was to find an older Suburban 4x4 or truck to fit the bill and just pay cash. Knowing that they would be plentiful, but with higher mileage, I started looking immediately with horrible results. Most of what I looked at was beat to death. I really expected to find something, someone had taken some sort of pride in that I could make a nice work/fishing truck with. 
Well last week, low and behold, my company posted a 2000, 3500 dully, extended cab at what seemed to be a good deal. I went and looked at it and it was in great shape. No damage and just some minor wear and tear in the interior. New tires, all service records, gooseneck and heavy duty tag along hitches and spray I bed liner. And best of all only 100,000 miles. The price was sweet and I took it home and really cleaned it up, and this thing is far more than I could have ever asked for.
Now the kicker!! I really wanted 4x4, but it's 2 wheel drive. I really wanted something to hit the coast with. I know I could trade it or sell t and find something more like what I want, but dam...this thing is going to be hard to beat. 
THE QUESTION.....what is the experience/advice for taking one of these things on the beach. I'm really aprahensive about the idea, but I'm totally unfamiliar how the dual rear wheels react in the sand.
Any help, experiences would be greatly appreciated !!
I'll figure out how to post a pic. I can't seem to attach a pic from my iPad.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Thats DUALLY...lol*

Here she is.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Rick, some beaches do not allow six wheels.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

That's interesting. I did not know that. Any idea which ones?

By the way Steve. How have ya been? It's been a while. I need to get up with you and Jeff soon. Any plans of getting together when it warms up?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Assateague for one. Check yer pms...


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

If they made super singles for trucks that small you could probably drive it on the sand with 2wd!!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Just be careful that ALOT of weight, 2WD or 4WD to put on the sand I can see it working in like a pizza cutter at the front and the tow bill would be a bear if it did get stuck.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hatteras lets dullies on the beach with no problem,,, dont let the weight bother ya just air down.

The funny thing is my F250 super duty drives better on the sand with my big camper on it and thats some weight. Now it hasn't happened to me (I will say yet so as to not break the curse) but I aint been stuck with the camper and have seen some pretty soft stuff,,, now if it's to soft I just don't go there.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Shooter, is yours two wheel drive or a 4x4? Looking for 1st hand experience. Never really bought for this purpose, but if it works,....bonus!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea mine is a 4x4,,, I wouldnt take a 2 wheel drive on any of the beaches I go on to. Forgot yours wasnt 4x4. The extra front drive makes all the difference in the world in the soft stuff and going up most of the ramps.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

*Front heavy F250 SD*

Hey Shooter, what motor do you have in that F250 Super Duty? I've got a 1999 F250 SD 4X4 and it's got the 7.4 liter Powerstroke. I'm concerned about all that weight up front when in the sand, don't want to take a nosedive. Have you had any such issues? Thanks!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Suds, I may be loosen it (been a long weekend at the shooting range) but I am pretty sure it is a 7.3 Powerstroke. Mine is a 1999 4x4 Ext cab 8' bed, I am running 305-70-16' BFGoodrich TK-KOs and when it's just the truck on the beach I air down to 20psi all the way around,,, when I have my full size slide in camper on I run 30psi in the front and 35psi in the rear and it does a fine job on most any sand.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

I appreciate the response Shooter. I've never had any problems with my lighter trucks and Jeeps. I'll be sure to air down before i give it a shot in the Beast. Thanks!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Some beaches especially in the NE are 4X4 only. Growing up I used to drive 2wd on Emerald Isle all the time. Just air down to 15-18 pounds. Can not say about a dually though. I won't try EI now with my 2wd with all the unnatural dredged sand placed on beaches and you can not drive down by the water anymore. What do you need to tow with this and can it be towed with a smaller truck?


----------

